# Great Western revolvers



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Been seeing some talk on other forums about the Great Western revolvers or years past. These were introduced about 1952 by Hy Hunter (not sure if that's his real name or not) and were modernized versions of the Colt Single Action Army. They featured the Christy frame mounted firing pin, and awful looking fake stag plastic stocks. Otherwise, the guns were well made and well finished. Elmer Keith reported poor timing on the first production models, but that was corrected and they gained a slight following. I believe James Arness used one in the series "GUNSMOKE." The re-introduction of the Colt, and the Ruger Blackhawk series caused the Great Western to fall by the wayside.

One version was made in ".357 Atomic," supposedly a hotter .357 Magnum.

These guns are moderate collector's items today.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Great Western*

Hi Bob,
A number of years ago I picked up a Sheriff AKA Storekeeper .45 with a 3" barrel with a 3 digit sn. GW2xx. Some one did a lot of fanning with it and killed the half cock notch but the full cock works fine. The blued frame has turned a bit purple. The hammer is Colt type with hammer nose on the hammer. The grips are great colt shaped bones. I don't have a picture except this one


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Thank you for posting. I had never heard of one with the firing pin on the hammer. I thought all had the Christy type firing pin.

Is this one American made? Somewhere along the line, manufacture was shifted to Germany, I think.

But your low serial number probably puts it in an early production period.

Interesting gun.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Great Western*

I am positive that it is USA. Hy got the assurance that the SAA Colt would never be revived but we all know that when it comes to MONEY a company will change their mind.
The frame does not have any place to put the ejector. The front end view of the frame is semetrical. I am quite sure that the hammer is Colt or Cherry for Colt. I have wanted to buy a hammer for it but I don't like the Colt price, I have toyed with possibly getting a clone one but would it fit? Jim


----------



## zspear (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a 357 Atomic.....the fixed firing pin assembly is bad.....anyone have any idea where to find parts?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Try Numrich/Gun Parts Corp. If you can't find Great Western parts, try Hy Hunter parts. Hawes work, too.

Bob Wright


----------

